# Is SolidShellSecurity still in business?



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2015)

Just curious if anyone knows if they're still in operation or not. Haven't seen anything from them anywhere recently and they don't appear to be reachable.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Well their site seems online and functioning.  All the stock photo heads are probably dead 

Tried reaching them in the many many ways?



Quote said:


> EMail Based [email protected] - General Inquiries.
> 
> [email protected] - Information or questions regarding products, quotes, and sales.
> 
> ...


Also:



Quote said:


> Admin Name: Trevor Matthews
> Admin Organization: SolidShellSecurity, LLC
> Admin Street: 4268 Cahaba Heights Court
> Admin City: Birmingham
> ...


----------



## RLT (Sep 22, 2015)

Their blog is failing ssl  to cloudflare.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1261806


----------



## drmike (Sep 27, 2015)

It's actually worse 

Truvis / Travis people pointed to having hacker background. ^^^ above.

The person who is listed as the SolidShellSecurity President on their website is Nick Menster.  Menster has a role over at HackForums.  Oddly the fellow is a n00b at Linux, so unsure why the role (at SSS) other than token human condom. Simply his role is to mask the other guy who runs/owns the place and who isn't listed here at all: https://solidshellsecurity.com/site/about.php.  Truvis I am referring to.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, I can never get ahold of Travis / Truvis. He's "never around", and the only time in the recent past I was able to get a response from him was submitting a _new_ ticket pretending to be an interested customer and asking pre-sales questions. There I was able to direct him to my other open ticket to get an actual response.

Been months trying to reach him. Looking at my open ticket with them, I see it was closed with no response...

Should probably just write off what they owe me as a loss, though I am more upset about their unprofessionalism and lack of response to my queries than anything. I'd rather be told to fuck off than to just be blatantly ignored.


----------

